# Motor Wheel



## Howard Gordon (Feb 12, 2017)

I hadn't planned on restoring this old warrior, (WWI Columbia Military Model), just hung it on the wall for display, but recently picked-up this Briggs & Stratton Motor Wheel and decided to pair them up. I need to fabricate the motor to bike mounting linkage as it is all missing.  I've heard some pieces have been reproduced in the past. Does anyone have for sale, or know where I can buy these parts before I attempt to fabricate? Could also use the correct gas tank.  Thank you.  Howard  Still havin fun.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 23, 2017)

Motor looks complete and working. Great find!


----------

